# Rooting



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey there ladies and germs. Im wondering if anyone knows of businesses that will root my galaxy note 2. Im not new to rooting by any means I just have no access to a computer at all. (No friends no family) I live in the burbs of Detroit but cant seem to figure out how to find a place that will do this sort of thing.ive tried craigs list but they're all like an hour and a half away, so if anyone is privy to a certain company or business that does this it would really help out. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

